# Need help...wife began beekeeping last summer....started with



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

3 hives...lost one but started 3 more...lost one...so she still 4.

Problem, the ones she began with last year are not producing honey. The 2 deeps are packed...they have drawn comb...but no honey. She removed the queen excluder hoping that would work. Again, zero honey in the top supers. Again, they are packed with bees....

..any thoughts?

THANKS


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A little more information would be nice but will take a stab at it.
Are the other hives producing honey?
If the answer is no, then it is probably because the flow has ended and possible the weather is like ours and raining just about every day.
An old bee keeper told me many years ago when it rains it washes the nectar out of the flowers and takes about 3 days to recover.

Also where are you trying to put the honey? In a honey super? is the comb drawn out?
You might try placing the honey super between a couple of deeps for about 4 days if the bees need to start drawing comb.

 Al


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Is there honey in the bottom boxes? You need to check every frame and move frames with honey up. checker board with empty frames to fill in the ones you moved.


----------



## Steven vanderpool (Jun 26, 2018)

illinoisguy said:


> 3 hives...lost one but started 3 more...lost one...so she still 4.
> 
> Problem, the ones she began with last year are not producing honey. The 2 deeps are packed...they have drawn comb...but no honey. She removed the queen excluder hoping that would work. Again, zero honey in the top supers. Again, they are packed with bees....
> 
> ...


Requeen


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Steven vanderpool said:


> Requeen


Pull the queen and 2 frames of brood and start nuc. The original hive if strong will make new queen and a lot of honey. Research OTS [on the spot] beekeeping and see how to make queens before you do this. It is easy


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This post was made over a year ago. The problem was solved or the bees died.

Before suggesting solitions check the age of the post.


 Al


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> This post was made over a year ago. The problem was solved or the bees died.
> 
> Before suggesting solitions check the age of the post.
> 
> ...


It might be old, but it was new to me, I want to learn all I can..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Even if it is new to you no need to post a solution to a solved problem. Read it and learn then move on.

 Al


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> Even if it is new to you no need to post a solution to a solved problem. Read it and learn then move on.
> 
> Al


People come here to talk bees not to get harassed by hall monitor. You are a real tool and the reason this fourm is so dead. People come for a while and move on like you recommend. The other monitors do not talk to people like you do. Your post was at 3 AM. where you drunk?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No I was not drunk I had just sat down with my morning tea before starting my day.
I don't mind the name calling because it doesn't bother me one bit.

What does bother me is peoploe drudging up old threads and telling the OP hgow to solve a problem solved years ago or more.

If you really want to talk bees come up with your own new comments for a thread subject and invite people to join in the converastation.

 Al


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> No I was not drunk I had just sat down with my morning tea before starting my day.
> I don't mind the name calling because it doesn't bother me one bit.
> 
> What does bother me is peoploe drudging up old threads and telling the OP hgow to solve a problem solved years ago or more.
> ...




Al, not everyone has your experience or 100 hives. It isn't personal, it's just a fact that folks can learn of an old post as well as a new one


----------



## isaac338 (Jul 29, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> No I was not drunk I had just sat down with my morning tea before starting my day.
> I don't mind the name calling because it doesn't bother me one bit.
> 
> What does bother me is peoploe drudging up old threads and telling the OP hgow to solve a problem solved years ago or more.
> ...



Especially when their reply is a single word. Hard to add any real value to a discussion, especially an old one, with a single word.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You can learn a lot useing the search function to look up some thing you would like to know about. For example making spilts, raiseing queens and much more. Read those post maybe even book mark them to read latter. No need to make a post to a old thread just to have it appear at the top again after years of being dormant.
A problem from a year ago is not going to be solved today either because it was solved a year ago one way or another and you would be considered a dollar short and a day later.


 Al


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Must be wrong, what can I say. # year old thread has no value and there have been no new folks that can gain from it. Guess nothing changes with bees. I honestly did like reading it and sorry to create a whole discussion on when and how someone can comment on a thread. Will be more careful in the future.


----------

